# Erie this weekend???



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Anyone fishing the western basin this weekend???

I'll be there Friday Afternoon...Capt. Redbone or Hook N Book in scan mode or ch. 79


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Friday afternoon Lundy and I will be up there,also Shortdrift and WalleyeGuy.
Give us a shout!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Will do. The NOAA forcast was looking pretty good until this morning when it turned for the worst...it's since been revised and is looking a little better. I'll be hitting the reefs and hopefully trolling if conditions permit. Will pass any good info if I can find the big ones.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hook N Book,

You can reach us on ch 79. Just call for "2 short"

Or I'll give you a yell.

Kim


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i will be fishing out of wild wings sat and sun. freyedknot on the side ch 79.


----------

